# Foto entzerren



## noetigenfalls0000 (1. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich möchte ein Motiv eines alten Fotos mit dem eines Neuen deckungsgleich überlagern.
Allerdings wurden damals und heute unterschiedliche Aufnahmetechniken verwendet, so dass (wohl aufgrund anderer Objektive) eine Deckung nicht 100%ig gegeben ist.

Als Beispiel bitte folgende Seite aufrufen: http://noetigenfalls.de/verzerrung/

Fährt man mit der Maus über das alte Foto, blendet sich das neue Foto ein. 
Eine fast gute Übereinstimmung gibt es bei den Giebeln an der Front. Doch der Giebel an der Seite ist "gestaucht".

Ich habe in Photoshop schon mit der Objektivkorrektur und den Verzerrungsoptionen gespielt. Ohne brauchbares Ergebnis.

Für einen Lösungsansatz wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## janoc (1. Oktober 2007)

Der Baum in der Mitte gibt Dir ein wenig Spielraum; vielleicht könntest Du das neue Foto auf zwei Teile aufteilen und diese unterschiedlich verzerren/krümmen/biegen usw.?


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Oktober 2007)

Warum nimmst du das neue Foto nicht noch einmal aus einer besseren Perspektive auf?

Das würde viel Arbeit sparen und würde auch wesentlich schöner aussehen.

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. 

Habe mir gerade das Bild aufgeteilt und ohne Ende verzerrt, skaliert, gedreht - ohne wirklich zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis; nur eine Annäherung. An den entscheidenen Stellen fehlen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Perspektive einfach die Bildinformationen. So müsstest du nicht nur transformieren, sondern bei einigen Bereichen eine richtige Retusche durchführen.

Wie wohl auch Alex, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein neues Photo nicht nur die Nerven, sondern auch das Wacom-Tablett schont, das wiederum die "Ausbrüche" kompensieren müsste. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## noetigenfalls0000 (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich danke für die Antworten.
Aber so einfach ist das leider nicht. Dies ist nicht das erste Foto, wo ich den Versuch unternehme, eine deckungsgleiche Ansicht zu erreichen.

Schaut http://picyap.de/index.php?id=64

Zuerst wurde der Standort des "alten" Fotografen gewählt. Allerdings fehlte auf dem neuen Foto die Giebelseite des Bahnhofes, so dass der "neue" Fotograf seinen Standort um einige Meter verlagern musste um auch den Giebel zu erfassen. Erkennbar an den Blumenrabatten im Vordergrund.
Bei diesem neuen Bild habe ich dann durch Entzerrung eine halbwegs vernünftige Deckung hingebogen. Dabei sind leider stürzende Linien, ein  Kardinalfehler in der Architekturfotografie, aufgetreten.

Bei dem "Waldhaus Sommerfeld" (erster Forumeintrag zu dem Thema) wurde auch der gleiche Standort gewählt. Doch steht man an der Stelle, die den Giebel des Waldhauses in seiner Breite erfasst, verzerrt es die Frontansicht. Ist die Frontansicht einigermaßen getroffen, schiebt es den Giebel perspektivisch zusammen. Man kann also Fotograf stehen wo man  will; Bestimmte Ausschnitte des Bildes bekommt man in der Deckung zurecht geschoben doch nie das gesamte Motiv.

Ich habe langsam den Verdacht, dass in einer Nacht- und Nebel-Aktion die Gebäude umgebaut wurden, um mir das Leben zu erschweren


----------

